# Fluval U4!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I chose to get a Fluval U4 submersible filter. its running in my tank at the moment cycling before I put my fish in. its for 34-65 gallons. mines a 60.

was this a good buy for 5 red bellies?

for extra filtration im buying a sponge/bubbler filter to put on the opposite side of the tank.

is there enough biomax, carbon, etc to fully cycle a tank well?

let me know


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it is okay for now but I don't think its enough filtration for 5 decent sized pygos. That being said I've never used an underwater filter and I have never heard of anyone using it for pygos. I'd think that it would get clogged up pretty fast.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

MPG said:


> I think it is okay for now but I don't think its enough filtration for 5 decent sized pygos. That being said I've never used an underwater filter and I have never heard of anyone using it for pygos. I'd think that it would get clogged up pretty fast.


hmmmm,

its a really good filter because it creates amazing currents as well as having a 3 way filtration method.

as long as I keep up regular maintenance do you think I could use it relatively long term?

p.s. my reds are like 1.5 inches atm.

it has a foam pad and a polycarbon cartridge on both sides and in the middle it has BIOMAX nodes.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> I think it is okay for now but I don't think its enough filtration for 5 decent sized pygos. That being said I've never used an underwater filter and I have never heard of anyone using it for pygos. I'd think that it would get clogged up pretty fast.


hmmmm,

its a really good filter because it creates amazing currents as well as having a 3 way filtration method.

as long as I keep up regular maintenance do you think I could use it relatively long term?

p.s. my reds are like 1.5 inches atm.

it has a foam pad and a polycarbon cartridge on both sides and in the middle it has BIOMAX nodes.
[/quote]

I'm sure you can use it for a while(6-8mos) but I think eventually you're going to need to add more filtration.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

MPG said:


> I think it is okay for now but I don't think its enough filtration for 5 decent sized pygos. That being said I've never used an underwater filter and I have never heard of anyone using it for pygos. I'd think that it would get clogged up pretty fast.


hmmmm,

its a really good filter because it creates amazing currents as well as having a 3 way filtration method.

as long as I keep up regular maintenance do you think I could use it relatively long term?

p.s. my reds are like 1.5 inches atm.

it has a foam pad and a polycarbon cartridge on both sides and in the middle it has BIOMAX nodes.
[/quote]

I'm sure you can use it for a while(6-8mos) but I think eventually you're going to need to add more filtration.
[/quote]

when you say more do you mean I can keep the U4 in the tank and add an additional source?

I have a strong one in my 30 right now. its made for 20-40. could I INCLUDE that one with the U4 for some extra filtration power?

as I said I also have a filter sponge bubbler and I also have a moss ball


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

They're decent for something like a community tank but for a shoal of pygos nah. The ones that might put out a decent gph rate take up too much room in the tank anyways. You'd be better off with either a cannister or power filter. If you wanted to use it to suppliment another primary filter that would be fine but not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely supplement it with a good canister filter or HOB filter.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

e46markus said:


> They're decent for something like a community tank but for a shoal of pygos nah. The ones that might put out a decent gph rate take up too much room in the tank anyways. You'd be better off with either a cannister or power filter. If you wanted to use it to suppliment another primary filter that would be fine but not worth the money in my opinion.


I have a 20-40gal powerfilter.

with the U4 do you think that'll be good enough?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

also, ummm when I switch my piranhas over after my 60 is cycled could I just throw the filter on the 60? I think it would contain some beneficial bacteria anyway.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

If its short term the U4 should be alright, what type of filters do you have running on your 60 gallon thats currently cycling?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

e46markus said:


> If its short term the U4 should be alright, what type of filters do you have running on your 60 gallon thats currently cycling?


I just have the U4. im buying a sponge filter/bubbler tomorrow to add as well. and once its cycled im going to throw on my 20-40gallon powerfilter for extra filtration. sounds good?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I would look into adding a canister filter onto the 60g to pair up with the U4. Something like an eheim 2215 or 2217, and when you completely switch everything over just move the powerfilter onto the 60g aswell.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

e46markus said:


> I would look into adding a canister filter onto the 60g to pair up with the U4. Something like an eheim 2215 or 2217, and when you completely switch everything over just move the powerfilter onto the 60g aswell.


thanks.

the powerfilter I have now is amazing. its super strong on my 30 because its for 20-40.
im just thinking since ill have the filters on both sides I could use the 40 power filter on the left with the U4 on the right.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Filter ratings mean almost nothing when talking about large messy fish like piranha, when a manufacturer slaps a "Rated for Tanks 34-65 Gallons" label on their filter packaging, they are envisioning a 55 gallon tank with a dozen or so tetras in it. A small submersible filter like that would work great for a terrarium or a community tank with smaller fish, but you'll need a lot more filtration than that to handle the bio load of even a small group of pygos.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Filter ratings mean almost nothing when talking about large messy fish like piranha, when a manufacturer slaps a "Rated for Tanks 34-65 Gallons" label on their filter packaging, they are envisioning a 55 gallon tank with a dozen or so tetras in it. A small submersible filter like that would work great for a terrarium or a community tank with smaller fish, but you'll need a lot more filtration than that to handle the bio load of even a small group of pygos.


the U4 is very large actually, plus im gonna my powerfilter too. I was asking if THAT was enough including a big sponge air filter too.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

You can use which ever filters you like, all we're trying to say is down the road when your p's get larger you may need to add a canister filter or bigger power filter to keep up with your bioload. The amount of media a canister filter or even a larger power filter like an Aquaclear 110 can hold far surpasses any internal filter.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

amazonjungle said:


> Filter ratings mean almost nothing when talking about large messy fish like piranha, when a manufacturer slaps a "Rated for Tanks 34-65 Gallons" label on their filter packaging, they are envisioning a 55 gallon tank with a dozen or so tetras in it. A small submersible filter like that would work great for a terrarium or a community tank with smaller fish, but you'll need a lot more filtration than that to handle the bio load of even a small group of pygos.


the U4 is very large actually, plus im gonna my powerfilter too. I was asking if THAT was enough including a big sponge air filter too.
[/quote]

For a submersible filter, it may be large, but it's only 3.5"W x 3.5"D x 12" H -- that's pretty small compared to a canister filter such as an Eheim 2217. To handle the bio load of 5 pygos, you'll need a good amount of bio filtration, so the submersible and power filter might work OK for now, but I think you'll want to look into something with a bit more media capacity in the long run.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Filter ratings mean almost nothing when talking about large messy fish like piranha, when a manufacturer slaps a "Rated for Tanks 34-65 Gallons" label on their filter packaging, they are envisioning a 55 gallon tank with a dozen or so tetras in it. A small submersible filter like that would work great for a terrarium or a community tank with smaller fish, but you'll need a lot more filtration than that to handle the bio load of even a small group of pygos.


the U4 is very large actually, plus im gonna my powerfilter too. I was asking if THAT was enough including a big sponge air filter too.
[/quote]

For a submersible filter, it may be large, but it's only 3.5"W x 3.5"D x 12" H -- that's pretty small compared to a canister filter such as an Eheim 2217. To handle the bio load of 5 pygos, you'll need a good amount of bio filtration, so the submersible and power filter might work OK for now, but I think you'll want to look into something with a bit more media capacity in the long run.
[/quote]

when do you think.

they are pretty small right now. like a month hold 1.5 inch


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Depends on a lot of factors, but it's best to tackle the problem early on instead of waking up one morning to an ammonia spike and trying to battle back from that. I'd aim to get something added on there by the time they reach 4 inches or so, so within the next 3 months maybe.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Depends on a lot of factors, but it's best to tackle the problem early on instead of waking up one morning to an ammonia spike and trying to battle back from that. I'd aim to get something added on there by the time they reach 4 inches or so, so within the next 3 months maybe.


sounds reasonable.

thanks


----------

